# P229 Issues?



## derrick452 (Mar 14, 2007)

Can anyone owning a P229 tell me if you have had any issues with them at all? FTE, FTF, etc..?? I am looking to get one, but want to hear about any issues anyone has experienced. Thanks!


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

I have never had an issue with a P229.


----------



## kkina (Feb 15, 2007)

Basically zero issues. Realize if you're getting a new one, you may see last-round slide lock failures if 1. You haven't replaced the packing grease the gun came coated in with gun grease, or 2. You haven't allowed the gun's recoil spring to break in with a 1000 rds or so.


----------



## BacSi (Jan 22, 2007)

*229 failures*

Never once.:numbchuck:


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Never had a single problem with mine. Even once I cocked the hammer and could feel the grit from a 4 wheeler ride, and it functioned flawlessly. I was worried about the same thing at first (had to order it and could not test fire), but I laugh now.


----------



## derrick452 (Mar 14, 2007)

sounds good. I have never had problems with my 220 and wanted to make sure i wasnt going to get a model with problematic features. trading the 220 for the 229 so im glad it should be all good.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've never had any sort of problem with my .40 or the 9mm. Love 'em.


----------



## urf (Mar 28, 2007)

fired my 229/40 on and off duty without a single problem, (approx 1,400 rounds)


----------



## redwing829 (Nov 23, 2006)

i bought mine and took it home cleaned and lubed it up. I went to the range put 250 rounds through and never had a problem. I have taken it to the range many times and usually put about 250 each time and have never had any problems.


----------



## kingalls (Feb 26, 2007)

No problems with my P229R in .40 caliber...Most favorite gun to shoot..


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

100 rounds today through mine..worked like it was supposed to :smt023


----------



## Thom (May 12, 2007)

Never in 10 years or so...

Thom


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I've had two used 229s - one of them a CPO - no problem with either one of them. A solid design wonderfully executed.


----------

